# Jeunesses Musicales International Conducting Competion In Bucharest



## bizon

*Jeunesses Musicales International* together with the Romanian Ministry of Culture and National Heritage is organizing the 3rd edition of the Jeunesses Musicales International Conducting Competition in Bucharest with the aims to promote young composers.

The competition will take place on September *2-6, 2012* at the Romanian Athenaeum and is open to all conductors of all nationalities, with a maximum age of 32.

The deadline for submissions is until *August 18, 2012.*

Additional information about the Jeunesses Musicales International Conducting Competition Bucharest can be obtained from the office.

Contact:

+40 742 355 775
Facebook
Registration


----------

